
Does my site need https? - snake117
https://doesmysiteneedhttps.com/
======
dsun179
My site is a local webserver listening to localhost. Please give me the free
certificate for 127.0.0.1 so I can use webworkers. F*ck you google, I know
whats secure for me.

~~~
zeta0134
For local websites, there are a couple of workarounds with Chrome in
particular. I think creating a self-signed certificate and then adding it to
Chrome should work to enable web-workers, but I haven't tested this. There's a
chrome://flags thing to disable some security on localhost, but I don't know
if this will enable web workers specifically. Anyway, check out this thread
for things to try: [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7580508/getting-
chrome-t...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7580508/getting-chrome-to-
accept-self-signed-localhost-certificate)

------
gorkonsine
This site doesn't address the countless small sites on $3/month shared-hosting
plans. These generally do not provide shell access, so there's no way to use
Let's Encrypt, therefor switching to https is not free, which means their
assertion for point #4 is flat-out wrong. Web-hosting plans with shell access
generally cost more money.

~~~
otterpro
I recommend moving those cheap shared-hosting to VPS server, which don't cost
more these days. For example, Vultr is only $2.50/month. Others like
Ramnode.com can also be had for less than $3/month. For about the same price,
you'd get better security, greater flexibility, and often better performance.

~~~
reality_hacker
And much higher maintenance cost and learning curve.

------
otterpro
I didn't know about Caddy Webserver, andit looks really nice. I will look into
replacing nginx, which has become way more complex than I need, for hosting my
static generated blog/website.

------
gorkonsine
This site violates Betteridge's Law.

